# Door switches



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

crovello said:


> How come none of you recomended this to me?


Maybe because we're not getting paid to solve the problem? :cheesygri

Good to see you've jumped that particular hurdle; thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

480...

I really like your solution to this, even if crovello doesn't. Where exactly on the ceiling do you mount the occupancy sensor...on the ceiling close to the door? ...or anywhere on the ceiling?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Good solution!

At least I got the alarm contact part.:whistling


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Tiger said:


> 480...
> 
> I really like your solution to this, even if crovello doesn't. Where exactly on the ceiling do you mount the occupancy sensor...on the ceiling close to the door? ...or anywhere on the ceiling?


If they go on the ceiling, then as close to the door as possible. But I prefer to mount them in the wall, right next to the door, at switch heighth.

But occupancy sensors aren't my first choice. I'd go with a door switch first.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

crovello said:


> How come none of you recomended this to me?? I am disapointed in you guys. :whistling


Hmmm, it might be because in the second paragragh of you’re original post you stated, “On the last project I had him use low voltage. This was a much better system but since most of my work is fixed price I don't care to have to pay for the extra equipment and labor my electrician charges to install them.” :whistling

So anyway, that low voltage solution has also been around for close to 50-years. It’s called a RemCon relay and is sold under the Amprobe name. You can use them with magnetic, pin or roller alarm switches as well as almost any other type of low voltage switch.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I installed this last month in my pantry, I ran a supply and then buried the transformer in the light housing. Wiring from wall to switch is in a track or raceway.

Works great, Better Switch is the company. I did the pencil shape into the door and jamb.


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

In my defense, my electrician always used a larger more costly relay that could not be hidden in the light. So he would find a remote location such as an attic to hide all the components making the added work substantial. This low cost small relay does not add much cost in material or labor to the job. 

And for the record I am not apposed to motion or occupancy sensors but the architect did not spec them so they were not an option. At least a motion sensor wont leave the light on if someone does not close the door all the way.




DuMass said:


> Hmmm, it might be because in the second paragragh of you’re original post you stated, “On the last project I had him use low voltage. This was a much better system but since most of my work is fixed price I don't care to have to pay for the extra equipment and labor my electrician charges to install them.” :whistling
> 
> So anyway, that low voltage solution has also been around for close to 50-years. It’s called a RemCon relay and is sold under the Amprobe name. You can use them with magnetic, pin or roller alarm switches as well as almost any other type of low voltage switch.


----------

